# Server 2008 Faster in VMware than installed on same machine



## andersonn21 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new here. I've been meaning to register here for some time since I've found countless answers to my questions in these forums. However, since I've found most of my questions have been already addressed, I never felt the need to register. Well, the moment has come.

I have found that running Windows Server 2008 R2 in VMware workstation V.8 runs smoother and faster than when I have it installed on it's own partition. Now, I don't mean the start-up times, I mean the entire time the Server is running. 

It just seems slow and laggy when I use it as the main OS vs running in my VMware workstation on top of my Windows 7 Ultimate x64.

Is there something I'm missing here? Does the VM have specific virtual hardware modifications made when I install the server there, things are not done on my native machine?

Any ideas or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Again, glad to actually be registered here!

Steve

P.S. Here is my hardware, in case it matters:

i5-2500K CPU @3.30GHz (Quad Core)
8 GB RAM
Asus P8P67 LE Motherboard
GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Samsung SATA II 1.5 TB (Back Up Drive)
WD Raptor 150 GB (WIN 7 OS)
Samsung SATA II 1.0 TB (Two partitions, one for Server OS)
And the rest shouldn't matter


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

> WD Raptor 150 GB (WIN 7 OS)


the HD acces time on the raptor HD are much better the your Samsung SATA II 1.0 TB !

so installing the server on your raptor may increase system speed !

see HDtune to know more about hd speed & acces time.



> It just seems slow and laggy


anyway the server system should not be slow and laggy on the samsung drive !

you may check that hard drive : for to do so open a command lien as administrator:

type/copy past : chkdsk /f x: (where x is the letter of the samsung hard drive winserver is installed on)


----------



## andersonn21 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Techtatane.

I ran chkdsk and it found no errors. I installed another copy of Server 08 onto a seperate 80GB SATA drive I had lying around, experiencing the same thing. This is before and after I installed the motherboard and video card drivers. No fun. My Windows 7 runs beautifully and so does Server 08 when running in VMware. Something isn't right.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

hi again



> see HDtune to know more about hd speed & acces time.


did you verified access times ?

Also your hard drive must work in DMA5 mode not in PIO !

to verify this point :

Go to start, Right-click on Computer, select Properties, click on the Device Manager button, click on the plus sign to the left of IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller, double-click on the ATA channel x, click on Extended Settings and verify the setting of hard disk mode. close this window after having information.

IF the hard disk is not in DMA5 mode then : right click on ATA channel x, uninstall the device controller, a system reboot will be required !

ata channel x (x depends on the channel your hard drive is connected on the mother board !)

you can verify all channels !

kind regards, techtatane


----------

